# I got a new boat!! WaHoo!!!



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Guys, I'm new to this forum and just wanted to say Thanks for Having Me!

I found a great deal on a Grumman Sport Boat, 15'3" aluminum rated for a 7hp.

I'm a CNC programmer and I've been doing some work for a guy that manufactures Fly Tying Vices. (Andy Renzetti) Anyway, I like the guy and did some free work and helped him out here and there.
The other day he called and asked me to come by to give him a hand. Andy said, John Thanks for coming by. I need to start paying you. I said why don't you let me work off that little skiff you have out in the garage. He said...Deal!!!

So Now I own a Grumman Sport boat outfitted for fly fishing by Andy Renzetti himself. Can you tell I'm Stoked!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...
does your new toy look like this:


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, only mine has a casting deck/platform in the front and rear with hatches and white vinyal interier and a light grey carpet of some sort on the floor in the center. 

It's a slick little boat. Andy was running a 15hp Mercury 2 stroke and he's keeping the outboard for his son so I need to buy a new outboard for it.

I've about decided on a Yamaha 8hp as the boats rated for 7.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Gonna have to get some pics up here asap.


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

I sure will, It's parked inside over at his factory. Might just leave it there untill I need it....Secure out of the weather storage...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Yep, only mine has a casting deck/platform in the front and rear with hatches and white vinyal interier and a light grey carpet of some sort on the floor in the center.
> 
> It's a slick little boat. Andy was running a 15hp Mercury 2 stroke and he's keeping the outboard for his son so I need to buy a new outboard for it.
> 
> I've about decided on a Yamaha 8hp as the boats rated for 7.


Congrats on the boat, way to go with the bartering!

I believe there is an 8 horse yammy 4-stoke (not sure if you're looking for 2 or 4 stroke) on evilbay right now that looks nice. I just sold one that I had and they are nice motors. The shifter on the tiller handle is a nice touch

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! Thats a neat little boat and a great story.


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I'm gonna go 2-stroke. I ran a Lund 12' wide V-hull for awhile with a Honda 15 on the back. One thing I learned from that experience is to try and keep the rear end as light as possible. 

I figure the boat was a gift, might as well buy a new outboard for it.

I might not be able to buy a 2-stroke next year or in the near future.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Those are indestructible boats. I got a Grumman canoe for my 13th birthday and it was good as new until someone stole it when I was 40. 

If the gods are smiling, then he drowned in the boat and his bones are covered with silt by now (I always maintain a positive attitude about boat thieves. I'm positive something bad will happen to them).


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Those are indestructible boats. I got a Grumman canoe for my 13th birthday and it was good as new until someone stole it when I was 40.
> 
> If the gods are smiling, then he drowned in the boat and his bones are covered with silt by now (I always maintain a positive attitude about boat thieves. I'm positive something bad will happen to them).


Man that sucks. Just curious, did it have "a casting deck/platform in the front and rear with hatches and white vinyal interier and a light grey carpet of some sort on the floor in the center"

Just kidding, just kidding!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

I hear ya, I'm a less is more kinda guy when it comes to small boats but this is nicely done. One of the reasons I think Andy was able to let it go was his Wife bought him a Light Green Hells Bay, its beautiful.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new boat! Great side story too.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that's one sweeeet canoe! especially since you can take the engine off and go into the nmz's.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats ! It's Beautifull  I want one ...

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Here ya go Dave...

http://www.marathonboat.com/square-15.asp


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome and let me say "I LIKE THAT SHIFF"

If your going to get an 8hp why not 9.9hp that later (if you upgrade to a larger skiff) you can convert to a 15hp for a very small investment.

I just try to think always five years out..


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Matt, I thought about that but the Sportboat is really just a canoe. I don't think it has the stability of a Gheenoe as they are able to take much larger engines.

There is a neat story about the Sportboat here http://www.robbwhite.com/sportboat.html by Rob White. He has passed now but his sons are still building boats. He said that his boat would plane with himself, his wife and a fat baby with a weedless 3hp.

I asked Andy about the 15hp Merc he used on the boat and he said....
"its tippy" ;D

I don't want to hurt myself and the boat is rated for a 7hp so I'll probably go to prison for running an 8 the first time the game warrden pulls me over... :-/

I like the fact that the 8hp is only 60lbs and I can snatch it off and store it in the garage out of the weather when I'm not using the boat.

They (Sportboats) weigh 112 lbs so I can flip it over on the trailer and it can bake in the sun for 100 years without issue. 

Sometimes less is more, for me at least. 

I'm going to confess that I like surf fishing better than any other kind of fishing as it suits me better. Cast out, kick back in a Kermit chair, crack open a cold one and watch the bikini's go by.

I think the fish taste better out of the surf. Just my opinion...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey The Kermit Chair is " Top Secret " How did You come to own one ?

Dave


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

> Hey The Kermit Chair is   " Top Secret " How did You come to  own one  ?
> 
> Dave


Hell, I even got a little folding aluminum table that sits next to it to keep my beer out of the sand........


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

ssshhhhh... [smiley=paranoid.gif]

be vewy, vewy, qwiet...

maybe Dave won't notice...

http://www.kermitchair.com/


No, I did not know what the heck they were talking about... [smiley=paranoid.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Antbody here run one of these ?


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a new outboard motor!!! Wahoo!!!! 

Found a new left over Yamaha 8hp for $1375 with full warranty on *bay. No tax but I gotta pay shipping. 

I shopped around/called around and this was the best price by far. I think I did all right.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

not a bad deal there. I love my Yamaha.


----------



## Aluminator (Oct 17, 2018)

There is a member on the forum that goes by Aquaman and several years ago he was able to get a hold of a GSB that had been tricked out by fly tying vice icon Andy Renzetti. According to Aquaman's description, it sounds like I would like to set mine up in a similar way. The thread is on this site and there are pictures. I have tried to view the pics on several devices but cannot.

If anybody knows Aquaman or the current owner of this Renzetti modified GSB, or if you could some how send me pictures of this boat, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Aluminator said:


> There is a member on the forum that goes by Aquaman and several years ago he was able to get a hold of a GSB that had been tricked out by fly tying vice icon Andy Renzetti. According to Aquaman's description, it sounds like I would like to set mine up in a similar way. The thread is on this site and there are pictures. I have tried to view the pics on several devices but cannot.
> 
> If anybody knows Aquaman or the current owner of this Renzetti modified GSB, or if you could some how send me pictures of this boat, I would really appreciate it.


Thank photobucket. They’ve likely fucked up more information from the internet than everyone else put together since it has existed.


----------



## Aluminator (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks for the support. Not sure how to go about getting these pics!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Look Here ...good luck ...

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=grumman+1...&t=peppermint&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images


----------



## Mudyacht (5 mo ago)

Aquaman said:


> Hi Guys, I'm new to this forum and just wanted to say Thanks for Having Me!
> 
> I found a great deal on a Grumman Sport Boat, 15'3" aluminum rated for a 7hp.
> 
> ...


Can you possible dm me pictures of the towers and set up for this sport boat outfitted for fly fishing. I am considering adding platform to my own sport boat, looking for inspiration!


----------

